
The growing evidence on Vitamin D and Covid - Reedx
https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/the-growing-evidence-on-vitamin-d-and-covid
======
someonehere
We weren’t really designed to avoid the sun. I had a friend studying to become
a nurse many years ago. He told me people get sick more in the winter time
because of less exposure to the sun. Either being covered up more to stay
warm, being indoor all day during the winter, all of these factors contribute
to a lower vitamin D intake.

If people exposed themselves to sunlight more in the winter months, they may
be lower risk of things like colds or the flu.

~~~
skookum-skuad
Anecdotal, unscientific nonsense. UV is no bueno.

------
skookum-skuad
Daily: Ca 1200 mg + Mg 80 mg + vitamin d3 6000 IU (150 mcg) + k2-7 100 mcg.

No kidney stones and minimizes osteoarthritis/porosis.

